# shop manual for sale



## jbru (Dec 24, 2013)

hs 624, 724, 828, 928, 1132. 

Hey guys,
I purchased this manual two weeks ago from amazon.
Amazon.com: Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow blower Service Repair Shop Manual: Patio, Lawn & Garden


However, I have the hs724 K1 model and realized that some of the parts don't match up. 

Looking for $30 shipped, or some shear pins.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I checked with our publications group here at Honda, and you can return this to Amazon for a full refund, just indicate you bought the wrong one.


----------



## Gotime (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd take it if you still have it for sale.


----------

